# Chocholate Eliq



## picautomaton (18/8/20)

Greetings Members

I am looking for any opinions on a good chocolate eliquid.

I like not overly sweet vapes, some tobacco is good or custard,

Any suggestions ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (18/8/20)

My favourite chocolate vape currently is from TKO. White Chocolate Milk.

Very lekka indeed. Not overly sweet. Great white chocolate taste. Its yum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## picautomaton (18/8/20)

Thank you Karl

Will give it a try

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

picautomaton said:


> Greetings Members
> 
> I am looking for any opinions on a good chocolate eliquid.
> 
> ...


Are DIY liquids an option for you?
If yes, I do a slightly tweaked version of a recipe called Raven. It is a dark chocolate tobacco, dense, heavy and not sweet at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (18/8/20)

NCV Milked chocolate is a great option, it's delicious! You can get it in a one shot but there's not much stock around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StephenE (18/8/20)

Creme - majestic
Cookie - Slick
Bar one - @Rude Rudi 
Awesome chocolates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (18/8/20)

StephenE said:


> Creme - majestic
> Cookie - Slick
> Bar one - @Rude Rudi
> Awesome chocolates.


Is bar one a recipe or pre-made juice? Sounds good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

Majestic vapor creme is my goto chocolate cookie.

For pastry Goodness I use majestic dolce.

don’t fret that mine are MTL, they are available in normal DL too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (18/8/20)

@Blends Of Distinction makes two very good chocolates:

Decadent Dark Chocolate
Choc Fudge Brownie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/8/20)

Oh. My. Vape. And how could I not have mentioned this one? This is absolutely the best chocolaty juice that I have ever tasted. It's divine!

Thrifty Clouds - Shades of White
(white chocolate cheesecake, almonds, coconut biscuit)

Just like the white Ferrero Rocher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WDE (19/8/20)

Maybe try Debbie Does Donuts by Mr Hardwicks if you want to try a local choc doughnut elqiuid. It's one of my all time favourites!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (19/8/20)

WDE said:


> Maybe try Debbie Does Donuts by Mr Hardwicks if you want to try a local choc doughnut elqiuid. It's one of my all time favourites!



Yes, you're right about that @WDE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/8/20)

WDE said:


> Maybe try Debbie Does Donuts by Mr Hardwicks if you want to try a local choc doughnut elqiuid. It's one of my all time favourites!



+1 for Debbie

@method1 ’s Debbie is one of the greatest juices from so far back. It’s amazing

thanks for reminding us @WDE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## picautomaton (19/8/20)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I've tried a few of the above. 
Been vaping a diy vape whith just one concentrate which is the Saveurs de Provence Chocolat. Quite nice but getting tired of it  
Will start with the TKO white chocolate and work my way down the suggestions.

Thank you and happy vaping

George

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/8/20)

Christos said:


> Majestic vapor creme is my goto chocolate cookie.
> 
> For pastry Goodness I use majestic dolce.
> 
> ...



Vouch for both mentioned. I got to know Majestic via Crème. As an authentic chocolate biscuit, I have not found another in its class 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

